# Foraminotomy and Vertebrectomy



## kives (Apr 12, 2010)

HELP!!!!

I was wondering if any coding Gurus may know what the proper CPT codes for these two procedures?  I also need to know what % Medicare will pay on these codes?.
I appreciate any and all feedback.

Thank you
Kives


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

kives said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> I was wondering if any coding Gurus may know what the proper CPT codes for these two procedures?  I also need to know what % Medicare will pay on these codes?.
> I appreciate any and all feedback.
> ...



This is somewhat of a vague question since there are various approaches, reason, etc; however....

For the foraminotomy, I would begin looking in the 63020 + series

For the vertebrectomy, begin looking at 63101 + series, 63300 + series

Medicare, generally, is our easiest carrier to deal with.  It's not that often that I need to appeal a claim. With any carrier, proper documentation and medical necessity is essential.


----------

